# Könnt Ihr mir mal was zu Siemens + Modbus sagen?



## pvbrowser (7 November 2011)

Modbus ist mir lieber, als die Siemens Protokolle,
weil das öffentlich dokumentiert ist und
man daher nicht "reverse Engineeren" muß.

Was gibt es da von Siemens?

Modbus RTU, Modbus ASCII, Modbus TCP?

Kann 1 SPS als Modbus TCP / RTU Gateway genutzt werden,
wo dann weitere SPS über RS485 dran hängen?

Kostet Modbus für Siemens SPS extra oder
ist das inzwischen standardmäßig mit im Hardwarepreis mit drin?

Welche Hardware braucht man da überhaupt?
Braucht man unbedingt einen separaten Kommunikationsprozessor?

PS: Hier unsere Modbus Klasse
http://pvbrowser.org/pvbrowser/sf/manual/rllib/html/classrlModbus.html


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2011)

Muss es denn unbedingt Siemens sein?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 November 2011)

Was muss denn da noch reverse engineered werden, denn wie das Lesen und Schreiben von Daten im S7-Protokoll funktioniert ist zu 99% bekannt.
Modbus hat auch bei weitem nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit des S7-Protokolls. Wie willst du die Modbus-Registernummern auf Datenbausteine, Merker, Timer, Zähler, Eingänge oder Ausgänge abbilden? Kannst du mit Modbus auch einzelne Bits schreiben? Reicht das Adress-Feld im Modbus-Telegramm aus um den gesamten Speicher zu adressieren?

Modbus-RTU kann eine S7 z.B. mit einem Punkt-zu-Punkt CP mit entsprechend ladbaren Treibern. Für Modbus-TCP gibt es käufliche Bibliotheken von Siemens, ich meine für die Et200s-Baureihe gibt es entsprechende Karten die Modbus-TCP sprechen. Aber es ist trotzdem noch einiges am Programmierung/Parametrierung notwendig, um die Adressen vom Modbus auf die S7-Adressen zu schreiben. Im S7-Protokoll steckt das alles im Protokoll selber, und das spricht jede CPU.
Meiner Meinung nach ein äußerst sinnfreies Unterfangen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2011)

Modbus gibt es bei Siemens meist als kostenpflichtigen ladbaren Treiber für die Kommunikationsbaugruppen.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde:
Die Siemens-Protokolle sind zum Großteil verfügbar (libnodave) und wesentlich leistungsfähiget als Modbus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 November 2011)

Libnodave und alles was man über den Port 102 auf einer S7 anstellen kann ist schön und gut, aber in Sachen Sicherheit eine Katastrophe. Modbus ist mir da auch sympathischer, weil sich da mit einfachen Mitteln z.B. der schreibende Zugriff sperren lässt. 
Auf Seite der S7 braucht es eigentlich nur eine serielle oder Ethernetschnittstelle, das Protokoll ist ja offen gelegt und kann ja eigentlich von jedem Programmierer selbst umgesetzt werden. Natürlich kann man Siemens auch die Rosette vergolden (Nur für die 300er und 400er, in der 1200er gibt es eine kostenlose Bib)


----------



## pvbrowser (8 November 2011)

Ok, danke für die Antworten.

Dann hat sich bei Siemens also nichts geändert.
Es ist wohl Firmenpolitik, dass die das offene Modbus nicht anbieten wollen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 November 2011)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Dann hat sich bei Siemens also nichts geändert.
> Es ist wohl Firmenpolitik, dass die das offene Modbus nicht anbieten wollen.



So pauschal darfst du das nun auch wieder nicht sehen.
Siemens hat gerade die Ethernetschnittstellen "modernisiert". Mit den integrierten Schnittstellen der neuen CPUs kann man eigentlich jedes Protokoll "nachbauen".
Allerdings ist Modbus schlichtweg in der Siemens-Welt nicht sonderlich beliebt, da die eigenen Protokolle leistungsfähiger bzw. besser integriert sind.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## pvbrowser (8 November 2011)

> So pauschal darfst du das nun auch wieder nicht sehen.
> Siemens hat gerade die Ethernetschnittstellen "modernisiert". Mit den  integrierten Schnittstellen der neuen CPUs kann man eigentlich jedes  Protokoll "nachbauen".
> Allerdings ist Modbus schlichtweg in der Siemens-Welt nicht sonderlich  beliebt, da die eigenen Protokolle leistungsfähiger bzw. besser  integriert sind.



Damit könnte ich leben.
Nur hätte ich gerne, dass Siemens mal so etwas wie
http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/cNO4Tm...mFU4RiLcmwDLFtWeZcyoJGgHRAw/PI_MODBUS_300.pdf
für das Siemens Protokoll veröffentlichen würde.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2011)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Dann hat sich bei Siemens also nichts geändert.
> Es ist wohl Firmenpolitik, dass die das offene Modbus nicht anbieten wollen.



Du könntest ja mal anfangen uns zu erklären, wie du über Modbus die 10 Megabyte einer 417 adressierbar machen willst.



pvbrowser schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich leben.
> Nur hätte ich gerne, dass Siemens mal so etwas wie
> http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/cNO4Tm...mFU4RiLcmwDLFtWeZcyoJGgHRAw/PI_MODBUS_300.pdf
> für das Siemens Protokoll veröffentlichen würde.


Was soll das sein?


> Document Not Found


----------



## pvbrowser (8 November 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mal anfangen uns zu erklären, wie du über Modbus die 10 Megabyte einer 417 adressierbar machen willst.


Mit Modbus lassen sich 64k Byte pro Slave adressieren.
Der Hersteller des Slave legt fest, welche Information an welcher Adresse zu liegen kommt.
Das sollte ausreichend sein, um alle Organisationsbausteine adressieren zu können.



> Was soll das sein?


Oh, der Link geht nur, wenn man sich vorher in dem Forum angemeldet hat.
Dieser Link sollte aber gehen.
http://www.modbus.org/docs/PI_MBUS_300.pdf


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 November 2011)

10 Megabyte einer 417 ?!?

65k Register x 2 Byte wären 128K Pro Slave, über TCP lassen sich pro Slave theoretisch 254 Slaveadressen ansprechen, wären 32mb 

Is natürlich Quatsch...ist dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## pvbrowser (8 November 2011)

Da sollte ich wohl besser sagen:
64k Byte sollten für alle
Ein/Aus-gänge, Merker, Zeiten und Zähler
ausreichen.


----------

